# DREAMCAST GDemu PRO V5.65



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello.

I found it this Moment on Aliexpress:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...1.0&pvid=bc9c6b1e-e178-4ab7-b241-cbc9984d5c5f


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Version of it:





The Heatsinks on the First one "seems" to be "nonsens".....


----------



## qqq1 (Jan 12, 2020)

I feel bad that there are knock offs since the guy soldered these things by hand. I know he tried to get some of the work done by a third party but he still had to do some of it himself. He could never make enough and they were kind of expensive so it's going to happen.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jan 12, 2020)

qqq1 said:


> I know he tried to get some of the work done by a third party but he still had to do some of it himself.


From what I've heard, that's a great way to get knockoffs. The factories just start making their own on the side using your schematics. It's a bit of a catch-22 really. If you make a deal with a factory you risk them making their own knockoffs, but if you don't then your high-prices will incentivize someone else to make knockoffs.


----------



## qqq1 (Jan 12, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> From what I've heard, that's a great way to get knockoffs. The factories just start making their own on the side using your schematics. It's a bit of a catch-22 really. If you make a deal with a factory you risk them making their own knockoffs, but if you don't then your high-prices will incentivize someone else to make knockoffs.



I heard the knock offs don't use the same chips as his or something and you can't update the firmware, not that you would need to at this point. Also they're not quite as stable.

*Actually I just looked and he is updating the firmware but it's just to support a little oled screen. Shouldn't have anything to do with game functionality.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 14, 2020)

qqq1 said:


> I feel bad that there are knock offs since the guy soldered these things by hand. I know he tried to get some of the work done by a third party but he still had to do some of it himself. He could never make enough and they were kind of expensive so it's going to happen.




It’s always crap when one of the scene folk dedicate a lot of time and resources into making something to make our lives easier. Then it gets ripped off and people buy the cheapest option instead.

Support the scene folks, if you don’t, then don’t expect them to keep investing their time and money into making more things for us.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 20, 2020)

Stwert said:


> It’s always crap when one of the scene folk dedicate a lot of time and resources into making something to make our lives easier. Then it gets ripped off and people buy the cheapest option instead.
> 
> Support the scene folks, if you don’t, then don’t expect them to keep investing their time and money into making more things for us.


I would normally say that but he's had many temper tantrums so I feel zero pity for him.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 20, 2020)

Stwert said:


> It’s always crap when one of the scene folk dedicate a lot of time and resources into making something to make our lives easier. Then it gets ripped off and people buy the cheapest option instead.
> 
> Support the scene folks, if you don’t, then don’t expect them to keep investing their time and money into making more things for us.



Money is not always the issue, for example, I’m usually working the days when orders are open for anything.

I got a clone because it meant I could actually get one of some kind, otherwise I would have bought a legit one.

I’m currently thinking of getting a Phoebe, but I suspect the expansion port based ODE will be available before I get the opportunity to do so.


----------



## rsx (Jan 20, 2020)

If you don't own one, I would recommend waiting. The new Raspberry Pi 4 is able to emulate the DC very accurately. We still don't have an official Retropie build, but others have tested their games with unofficial builds and the results are excellent. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/ci3bkt/i_tested_dreamcast_on_the_pi4_the_results_are/


----------



## andre104623 (Nov 15, 2020)

rsx said:


> If you don't own one, I would recommend waiting. The new Raspberry Pi 4 is able to emulate the DC very accurately. We still don't have an official Retropie build, but others have tested their games with unofficial builds and the results are excellent.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/ci3bkt/i_tested_dreamcast_on_the_pi4_the_results_are/


You know there are some people like my self that like to play dreamcast and retro games on real hardware


----------

